# copy AOL address book to another computer



## jdavis1137 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it possible to copy or transfer my ADDRESS BOOK from my laptop to my desktop, both using AOL as the ISP.

My laptop is a compaq presario runninig windows Vista Home Premium and my desktop is a compaq presario running windows XP

thank you for any help you can offer


----------



## Druco (Jan 30, 2009)

I think AOL keeps your address book on their site so you do not need to copy it, just login on the other computer.


----------

